# 230.71 6 breaker rule



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I wasn't aware that old work became a violation when each new cycle of the code is adopted. 
(Beyond local requirements)


Can he give you a reference to grandfathering being illegal?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you looking at a split-bus panel?

Pete


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> Are you looking at a split-bus panel?
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. I've seen split bus panels before and I couldn't understand why a panel would be wired like that. I didn't know what they were called and I didn't know they figured into 6 breaker rule. Learned a lot. I uploaded a picture and it looks a lot like those odd panels, with the funny spacing that I've seen before.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I went there and checked it out. It is not a split bus panel.
One bus bar goes right and the other goes left.
2-pole breakers can only be installed in the middle.
Manufactured by GE


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Once the first twin was introduced, the panel became non compliant.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Once the first twin was introduced, the panel became non compliant.


I wonder if they make handle ties for tandem breakers?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Once the first twin was introduced, the panel became non compliant.


There are 8 spaces so even without twins, it is non compliant.
Maybe the idea is that 2-pole (220V) count as 1 breaker. If you put 2 2-poles in center top and center bottom and put singles in the remaining 4 slots then you have 6 breakers.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can have a 40 cir panel with only 6 breakers and still be compliant without a main. In the olden days we often would see a 12 circuit panel used with 6 dp breakers. 

1- Heat Pump
1- Heat Strips
1- Range
1- Dryer
1- Well
1- Sub panel

As soon as someone removes the breakers an adds twins to make a 7 disconnect out of the panel it then becomes a violation. I think that rule has been around for a long time.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So would this be one of those, and would handle ties make it complaint?

~CS~


----------

